# Battery care



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

What do you guys do in the winter or if you dont use your boat for a long period of time as far as batteries go. I see where alot of people say dont use a trickle charger why? Do you use an onboard charger during that time? What
is the best way? Thanks


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have an onboard charger that I just plug in when the boats not in use. Before I added the ob charger I used to charge my batteries once a month when the boat was not in use.
A trickle charger will never shut off and will cook your batteries, eventually killing them. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply..


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

My AGM battery loses 0.01v over a one month period. I only recharge it once before putting it away for winter. I recharge it again before I go out for the season. I only use it for my TM though.


----------

